# 

## Nicksam

-  (  ). 
    "   ..."
    ,   . 
  -  (),  . 
         ?

----------

-

----------


## Nicksam

,         499-:
" - , ** , 
    ,       , 
 ,    ,    
     ."
   ,     ,      ?

----------

*Nicksam*,      " "?
       ,   ,     ,    ,   .      ""

----------


## Nicksam

**,   .
   .
     ,    ,    ,
   "".
  ,      , 
      .
    ,        ?

----------

.
 ""

----------

